# Excel 2003, "WENN" Funktion, Vergleich Inhalt Zelle A mit Inhalt Spalte B



## domione (5. Juli 2006)

Hallo!
Also meine Frage ist eine ganz einfache aber ich scheiter daran:
Ich habe eine Excel-Datei mit 2 Tabellen. In Tabelle 1 befindet sich in Spalte A eine 9stellige Zahl in Spalte B steht ein Name und in Spalte C sollte die Funktion ausgeführt werden.
In Tabelle 2 befinden sich in Spalte A ebenfalls 9stellige Zahlen.

Tabelle1:
Spalte A___________Spalte B________Spalte C
Mitgliedsnummer____Mitglied Name___Zahlung?
120000002_________Max Muster_____FUNKTION

Tabelle 2:
Spalte A___________Spalte B (unwichtig)
120000002_________79

Jetzt möchte ich folgende Funktion in Tabelle 1 einbinden:
Abfrage Wenn "Spalte A Zelle 2" ist irgendwo in "Tabelle2 Spalte A" dann schreibe in "Spalte C Tabelle 1" "OK" sonst "keine Zahlung".
ist da folgende Formel richtig:

=WENN(A2=Tabelle2!A:A;"OK";"keine Zahlung")

Es funktioniert immer nur bei den ersten fünf Zellen und danach schreibt er immer nur "keine Zahlung" obwohl es eigentlich ein OK geben müsste.
Kann mir da jemand helfen wie die Formel richtig zu lauten hat?


lg


----------



## stanleyB (10. Juli 2006)

Hi,

nimm dir doch einfach ZÄHLEWENN() zur Unterstuetzung.
Loesung im Anhang.

Gruesse,
stanleyB


----------



## domione (13. Juli 2006)

besten dank für die hilfe!
lg dom


----------

